# Oops! Look what followed me home...



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

whoboy!!!!! :dance: :nanner: :clap:


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Oh boy oh boy!!


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Very nice..... LeClerc? Looks like 45 or better! 
I didn't know you were in the market for a loom Lexi!


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Here's the REST of the story!









I have to run for a little bit, but will detail all my find when I get in!!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Whooooo Hooooooo!!!! I am so so so happy for you!!!!!


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

This is my new toy! 1980's LeClerc Nilus, 60" 4/6 with fly shuttle and a mountain of accessories (inc 25 years of Handwoven Magazine!)

The lady I got it from had purchased it (new, or nearly new) in 1989 and NEVER USED IT! I thought she had used it once or something, but Steve corrected me that she had never ever used it. 

We had been planning on building a loom because looms in this size range were near $10k. Today I got this loom, with the fly shuttle beater, 8 boat shuttles (inc two especially for the fly) with dozens of pirns/bobbins, 10 different reeds (60" and 45"), bench, lease sticks, 300 extra new heddles... Plus all the magazines, original manuals, tool kit etc etc. 

And I got it all for a screamin' deal.


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

OMG! It's not just Handwoven! I have magazines from 1977 to present, publications I've never heard of!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

:shocked:



WOW!!

I know those fly shuttle beaters alone were over $600 new a few years ago.

Most Excellent!!


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Wow......just WOW! :::::covet::::covet::::covet::::
That's a *gorgeous* piece of equipment!!! I'm just floored. I'm swooning!
You gonna be turnin' out blankets on that baby! Did you get a temple with it? 
That fly shuttle business means 'business'. You weave in terms of 'yards per day' with that. Congratulations Lexi!!!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Somehow I think that loom is happy to be home with someone who will let her be what she was meant to be. 

And ya gotta love a screamin' deal!!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

OMG Lexi that is fabulous!!!! I'm so very excited for you. 

I have a proposal for a fiber retreat for all of us. Since Lexi seems to have the room, lots of floor space anyway . We all decend on Lexi's place bring wheels and all you weevers you have to come too. We will all learn to weave and spin, hands on. We will all help with chores and stuff. I know it isn't very realistic it it sure is fun to fantasize about


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

YEAH! I'll be glad to bunk in the barn! ;-) I just wanna yank the ropes on that beautiful loom!!!
You'll need a nice pirn winder now for those fly shuttle pirns. 
I re-purposed a hand cranked bench grinder to make one. And it works great!
If you don't have one, think about it. It's an easy conversion.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

You can use a power drill to wind bobbins/pirns too. You can make your own pirns from magazine covers too, it's super easy.


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Steve and I just inventoried everything and priced it out from the leclerc and woolery sites. Came out to around $7000 worth of equipment. That's not including the couple hundred magazines. I did not pay that. 

Here's my inventory:

Leclerc Nilus 60" 4/6
Fly shuttle beater 60"
Leclerc large bench
2 x Leclerc 15" fly shuttles
Leclerc 60" 12d SS reed
Leclerc 60" 4d SS reed
Leclerc 45" 12d SS reed
Leclerc 45" 15d CS reed
2x Leclerc 45" 12d CS reed
Leclerc 45" 6d CS reed
5 Schacht boat shuttles 
Leclerc rag shuttle
9 x plastic bobbin
4 x wooden bobbin
2 x 7" wooden pirn
2 x 8" heddle hooks
Lease sticks
500 SS heddles (extra, shafts are loaded)
200 or so magazines, original manuals etc

I am *SO* overwhelmed and tickled absolutely pink. I had finally stopped looking, and while on our way to the city on Wednesday Steve had me looking on CL for tractor stuff. He said just look up looms, see what's there. So I did. And I found this. Emailed her, and went to see it Thursday am. Came home with it, set it up, and ordered a bunch of books! 

Weeeeeeeeee! What a high! 

Weavers-- I want to make a couch/sitting room blanket as my first project. Needs to be machine washable (I love my dogs too much...), and durable enough. What should I make it of, and what's a pretty but simple blanket pattern?


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh god! You got a whole studio there!!! Wow. Lexi, seriously, I share your excitement!!! It's so nice to get a good tool you've always wanted at a great price from someone who took care of it. It's like it was waiting for you!

I've never made a blanket before so I don't know. My head goes to wool and that's not what you want. Cotton is probably your best bet tho, for starters. Lots of plain weave with some shots of fun patterns. Good starter project. Easy way to get used to the loom too. Perhaps cotton/acrylic blend... not sure. I know cotton is easy care. Chenille perhaps for softness. 
Weavingtoday has a free e-book on throws: 
http://www.weavingtoday.com/woven-throws/

And Etsy has lots of good visuals for inspiration. 

You'll *need* a weaving temple! Shop around....They're really just an adjustable stick with nails or brads sticking out the ends angularly. It grabs and pushes the material out ward so you don't get significant draw-in. And you can't really control the 'tug' with the fly shuttles so it's almost a necessity
http://www.yarn.com/product/webs-weaving-tools-toika-temples/
There are also the super-duper fancy-dancy rotary temples for production weaving. Again....$$$ But an interesting concept and cool to see. 
http://www.firesidelooms.com/rotary-temple


And something to wind pirns. You can buy them, but...$$$
Try re-purposing a sewing machine motor (that's what they sell)

But here's is what I did: pic
Took an old hand cranked bench grinder. Removed the wheel. The thread on the shaft is a reverse thread 3/8-24 Mounted a regular drill chuck on the shaft (also reverse thread). Used a 3/8 reamer. I had to go into the pirns with the reamer to make the them slip fit. If the holes are bigger, you can wrap some tape on the reamer. (or try a bigger reamer)

Marchi is right, you can use a hand drill, but you gotta be steady with the winding cuz it unwraps fast on those end-feed shuttles. 
Here's a vid:
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9FBVv-AvqA[/ame]


You also might want to look around for some extra pirns for those fly shuttles. They *DO* come in different lengths so get the same length and same size hole that are in the shuttles now.

Blankets! :facepalm: I only wish! I'm so happy for you Lexi! You deserve it!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

For a blanket, I have cones and cones of actually nice acrylic. Lol


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

I don't weave but I do know lots of weavers and I was gonna recommend cone yarn as well!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I can just feel Lexi's excitement all the way from Texas to here in the frozen northland. Oh, I am so so so happy for you!!!! You have had a rough spring with all your lambing troubles. What a blessing to have something really good land in your lap!!


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Osiris- I'm measuring out a "junk" warp right now, and purchased enough junk weft in a contrasting color. I'm having a hard time finding a simple enough draft to get my head around for a first go. I don't want plain weave, and I'd prefer no floating selvage for my first time around. Suggestion?


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Ok! I am beamed!


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

A straight 1234 threading is probably the easiest route. I've got (4) Word documents with patterns (40 or 50) pasted on them in straight threading. You're welcome to them (i can pdf them if you need). 

The simplest next to plain weave are twills. Remember, you gotta pump the pedals and yank the cord and pull the beater....and all in the right order!!! LOL I can't even imagine....

The floating selvedge thing....I know there's a method of altering patterns to avoid them but I'm not sure what it is. I read somewhere if the beginning is an odd shaft, make the end an even shaft even if you thread out of order for that last thread. But I haven't tried it. Twills will naturally skip a few, but they usually grab at least once every 4 picks. And I don't think you can us floaters with flying shuttles anyway.

Here's a pdf of straight draft patterns, copyright free from Handweaving.net. Same threadings different tieups.
And a couple twill pages from Davison's book. All threading the same and tieup the same.
(I didn't steal them, I got them off pinterest ) And besides, I own the book anyway. 

Hope you can find something out of these. 
Let me know if you need more....


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

*Here's an option to the f/s issue:* Thread 4 threads on each end to basket weave. That way you'll have an edge on the fabric which will catch every time. 
Laura Fry posted an article on it. _*Shows a draft.*_
http://laurasloom.blogspot.com/search/label/basketweave%20selvedges


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Ok. Thank you.

I think what I would like to do is the vertical pointed twill, and if I understand correctly I need to add the Fry threading on the edges. Right?

And then the treadling will be straight 1 2 3 4? 

Ugh, I'm getting myself all confused! I thought I'd have a while longer before I had to learn this stuff! My head was still in "plan and build a loom" mode when this beast came home!!


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Good morning! You're not confused at all Lexi. Exactly. Fry show 4 threads....but if you did 6 or 8 or 10 or 12 it wouldn't matter. You'd just have a larger strip on the edges - then start your threading for your twill. Whatever you like. 
I just noticed _there are 2_ vertical pointed twills shown.

Your tieup: 1-2-3-4 if you're doing the one on the *left*. (XIV)
tieup: 4-1,1-2, 2-3, 3-4 for *right* (III)

Your treadling is 4-3-2-1-2-3 repeat.


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Yay! Thanks!!

Ima KISS. 

Will do the XIV, with as many tabbys as I need to get the twill pretty, I'm extreme type A and need balance etc to be not aggravated.


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Another silly question:

If I have two treadles tied up for tabby, and straight threading, couldn't I do the same number of picks in tabby as what I will have threaded for my tabby borders (so as to have a "frame" around my twill)? Or will the tabby threaded boarder mess up with tabby treadling?


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Lexie, what a blessing you received !!! I am watching and learning from your posts !!


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Yes Lexi, you can start with a tabby border the same size as your edges. The tieups show a tabby. That's to use whenever you want. They don't have to be on the left side either, they can be on the right, or one on left and one on right. Whatever's most comfortable for you. 

But remember, that's a *tabby, ie plain weave)*, not a basket weave. Your edges are threaded in basket weave - If you want to _match your edges,_ you'd use basket treadling (1-2, 3-4) or (1-4, 2-3) and those are already contained *in* the tieup on the right. See?


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Duh. Sorry, my brain saw plain weave and inquired no further. 

I have her threaded. Leave it to me to make it the most difficult process ever. I (for some unfathomable reason) decided to split my heddles and thread from l - center and r - center. And of course after I realized how ridiculous the notion was (200 heddles threaded...) I also realized that I miscounted and was short a heddle. 

Right in the middle. 

Awesome. 

Thank you Edward Worst, I tied my own darned heddle! Lessons learned...

Back to the basket weave border. If I want to do 1/2" (width of the side bw selv), I'll press pedals 1+2 (same time), throw, beat, 3+4... Repeating to des width (height, length? How do you call that, a vertical measure of horizontal work?)


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey Lexi..... Sounds like you're on your way. Good experience to make a heddle too!
*
"....a vertical measure of horizontal work*..." Good question! Vertical Thickness??? I dunno!

Yeah 1+2 - beat - 3+4 beat. (or 1+4 - 3+2) Basket always gives you 2 choices. I like it more than plain. 

**If you've got those 2 extra pedals though, and you're NOT going to use the plain weave, then why not tie them up to basket? Then you're just using the single pedals for your pattern. Don't have to worry about double-pedaling that way. And if you _did_ want some plain weave, you could always retie them quickly. _Just a suggestion. _

Those scarves I've been doing, for ever it seems, have a 1" strip of basket or plain every 12 inches. Breaks up the monotony of the pattern and gives a nice visual. Also give me a measuring point. 

This is great. Cant wait to see something on that beautiful loom. You should send a pic to the former owner too.


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Well, it's a cold (brr, it's 42!), rainy day. There will be weaving today! I only did a 30" warp (because I have a 36" raddle, foolishness), and it's in bargain bin knitting yarn (100% acrylic, Caron by the pound) so this will be a door mat or dog bed etc, nothing to do justice for this loom.

Thank you so much for all your help and encouragement. I truly appreciate it. <3


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

y'all talking that crazy weaving talk again!  :run:


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

WIHH....I didn't even *know* this language a year ago. Been one heck of an interesting year. 

And anyway, you guys always talkin' that....k2 p3 stuff!! :lookout: Hehe....


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

So I decided to get even simpler and do exactly as Laura Fry's blog.

Pics after I get it going!


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

The centre of the room and attention, just as it should be. 








Plain ol twill. Can't wait to figure out more intriguing patterns!

This shuttle and loom REALLY fly. I've woven about a yard in less than an hour, and I don't even know what I'm doing!


----------



## CAnnie (Mar 14, 2008)

Oh my, I've been following this thread with a keen interest. I had "something" follow me home the other day, too. SvenskaFlicka and I spent a good part of Sunday afternoon putting her back together....sigh..so much to learn. Thank you so much for the clear explanations!


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Just about finished weaving, nearly 4 yard warp! This thing is insanely fast. I'm so excited to get a real project on here!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Woo, you go Lexi!!! :hobbyhors

CAnnie, come on woman, you can't just HINT at spilling the beans. We need info and pictures.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Lexi, I am told that a loom is the perfect thing for eating all the miles of yarn we spinners tend to spin!

(I have a nagging suspicion that one day -maybe soon  - a loom might take a swipe at following ME home. )


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Miles of yarn in record time WIHH! I only have two pirns atm for my flying shuttle, and I'm weaving as quickly as Steve was filling them with the power drill. CRAZY! Prior to yesterday Steve had only seen me on my little RH, which seems so slow and work intensive now, but use to eat up the yarn!

Speaking of-- marchie (et al) how exactly do you make pirns? 

(You don't get the results you're looking for if you google DIY pirn.... /shockandhorror\)


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Lexi, That's fantastic! Perfectly balanced weave. Nice 45` angle. I bet DH is impressed!

I'm VERY curious. Did the selvedge thing work out for you? - cuz I've never tried it.


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Yes! Fry's selvedges are great. Well would be great if I knew how to weave ;-)

Works well now that I've figured it out, will get a pic when I get to the loom today.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

^5 for Lexi! You know how to weave m'dear. Give yourself a little credit here. 

You bought an _*18-wheeler Semi*_, hauled it home, re-assembled it, warped it, produced almost 4 yards of fabric - IN LESS THAN A WEEK. Ummm...I think that qualifies as a person somewhat knowledgeable in the craft.....no? 

WIHH....I hope you do get a loom soon. You will enjoy it as well. 
BTW - I saw a 45" LaClerc nilus - bout an hour from me. $375!!! I really want to.....but I cant: wants vs. needs
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
EDIT: "Wants" just won. I contacted them! :facepalm: Holding my breath!


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

LOVE the edit!


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Left selvedge








Right

Works great, looks decent! I have no temple (in the mail, wasn't patient enough to wait...) so it's squeezing in.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

http://glimakrausa.com/learning-looms-weaving/selecting-shuttles-accessories/

"Making a paper quill
Quills work in most all shuttles. Whether you buy cardboard quills or make paper quills, you can cut them to length. They are inexpensive so you can have extras handy when you need them. And because they are also thinner, they will hold more thread than you would suspect. Use a thin spindle bobbin winder to wind them. To make paper quills use thin paper and cut a rectangle about 4 by 5 inches. Place the paper on the spindle of your winder, near the outside, thinner end of the spindle. Wrap the paper around the spindle and begin to turn the handle of the winder. That is usually clockwise. When the paper is nearly all wound onto the spindle, push the paper into the thicker part of the spindle to tighten the fit. Insert the end of the thread into the last loop of paper as you turn the handle. The thread will then start winding around the paper. Keep the shuttle close by so that you can wind your quill the right size. When full, trim the ends of the paper to the right length. If you find this hard to do, or if you prefer a studier quill, you can use glue to make a reusable quill. This is a better solution if you have a thick spindle bobbin winder, as you need to use a thicker paper and glue helps to make it more solid."

I used to make them out of magazine covers wrapped around a pencil and taped or glued.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

I think the best part of learning to weave is making stuff by yourself. Selvedges look great! I'm glad that technique works. I've never tried it, but now....

btw: That Nilus will be 'following me home' on saturday. :teehee:


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

YAHOOOOOO! Yay Osiris!!


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

"...YAHOOOOOO! Yay Osiris!!...."
Well..... mixed bag......I've already had to convince my daughter to take the big cedar chest into her bedroom so I can have space in my room to store the 'new arrival' until I can get rid of the biggie WD loom and the Artisat.... Ugh..... SEE WHAT FIBER DOES!! 


Lexi, that pic of the loom with the lights on it and the warp running over the beam, is outstanding! It's a *really* beautiful shot. ....just looks like an exhibit in an art gallery!!! So peaceful, calm and placid; but a sleeping giant.


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

I just took over an entire floor of our house. In one fell swoop.


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Also-- cut the play piece off the loom last night. 

8' in about 5 hours, I would say I probably did two feet in 3 hours, then the rest in two after I got it figured out! Took me longer to measure and beam the warp I think. My Boston thinks it should be for him!


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

WOW! THATS! GREAT! And he's a cutie little pup too!!! He deserves a blanket!

Okay, now I have a question. I've seen the ends hanging from the edges on a lot of weaving before like you have. What do you do with those? Do you weave them in or just cut them off?? 

With the scarves I'm doing, I just overlap the ends inside the scarf and continue weaving, then just trim the flush afterward. But when the ends are on the edges.... how do you finish them off??


----------



## Homesteader1 (Oct 19, 2011)

That is amazing. I went to a class at the TN crafts and I got an education. A lot of work!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Osiris, I read in a book that you are supposed to run your end partially inside the shed then out to the top for the yarn you are ending. New yarn goes across with a long end out the opposite side. In the next shed the long end goes through the shed then out the top. After a few more rows you cut them flush. 
That is what the Big Book of Weaving says anyway.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Osiris if you are getting this new loom do you need to make room? Do you want to loan out a loom or maybe sell one?


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

As I've said several times, I don't actually know how to weave, lol! I was gonna sew them in.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

SvenskaFlicka said:


> ....
> That is what the Big Book of Weaving says anyway.


:ashamed: I've got that book too! I'm ashamed i haven't read it yet. 
Thanks Svens!

[Quote=Marchwind; "......Do you want to loan out a loom or maybe sell one? ......"
Marchi, let me get the other one and see if I don't have to make any repairs. If it's perfectly useable and ready for weaving, I'll make you a deal on the Artisat you can't refuse.

Lexi, I've seen it done tho, so you're not really mistaken. I'll have the check that darned book now!


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Lexi congratulations on your find! Awesome loom and awesome find on everything that came with it!

I absolutely love the look on your face with your first finished CLOTH! Whatcha gonna make with it?


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Osiris - you asked about finishing techniques - do you know how to hemstitch? I hemstitch if I'm going to leave fringes on - you can leave them hang or you can twist the fringes to make them more decorative. They effectively bind the first few rows of weaving so that it doesn't unravel.

Here's a link about hemstitching - I used to refer to this every time I started a project!
http://peggyosterkamp.com/peggys-weaving-ips-tips-hemstitching/

Video to twist fringe - no tools necessary:
http://www.yarnery.com/blog/2013/3/9/malabrigo-linen-stitch-scarf-how-to-twist-the-fringe.html

Of course they make a cool little tool that helps you twist:









If you want to hem the edges, just use a small cotton yarn like 10/2, and weave tabby or twill for an inch. At the half inch mark, put one pick (shuttle throw) of a different color, and that will be your line to press under, then press again. Cool little trick from Tom Knisely of The Mannings 

Not sure if you know of these things - I've been reading this thread while in bed with a fever, so who knows what my brain was reading! I just know that I was dreaming about finishing techniques at one point, so had to get it down on paper haha!


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

AHHH....Peggy Osterkamp is one of my heroin's! Yep I've got her technique in pdf. That's where I learned! I want to try the double Italian hem stitching too. Got a pdf on that also. Ever try her 2 stick tie-on method?? It's really cool. I've used it a bunch of times. Works great for multiple item warps.
http://peggyosterkamp.com/2014/05/favorite-weaving-technique/

Nice trick for the hem tho. I like that! Knisely is a great weaver. Excellent information and books. But he reminds me of Elton John and it creeps me out!!! :hysterical:
RE-Fringe: Generally (because I consider fringe the 'end of the warp') I only leave about 2-3 inches. I have a fringe twister, but have only used it on the fancy yarn scarves like Alpaca or silk wool. For these acrylics I'm just hemstitching and knotting 4 warps at the stitch. In my day, fringe on a scarf was only about an inch or 2, and it was fuzzy.  Yeah I'm dating myself!


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

That's genius with the header! I've not seen that before - will have to try it!!

I live about an hour from The Mannings, and have taken a few classes with Tom. He is SUCH a nice guy! He's the ultimate teacher - so patient, and he's got so many tricks and tips. He will stop whatever he's doing to help anyone! He does the commentating for the Farm Show Sheep to Shawl competition too - he just knows so much - you can't help but learn just being in the same room as him haha! :idea:

I was at a weaving guild meeting last month where he showed us the baby blankets he made for his new book (which comes out in October). I wasn't going to get the book, it's baby blankets, ya' know? 

BUT, there were so many cool patterns, and tips, and blankets made with cotton rug warp! On my list now 

Is there a thread of 'Weaver's Tips' here on the Fiber Arts? I've been in and out for the last year, and haven't kept up with all of the posts. There seem to be so many more weavers here now than there were a few years ago :nanner:

If there is NOT a 'Weavers Tips and Tricks' thread - maybe we should start one? Kind of like the Fiber 101 sticky? That would help Lexi and Miz Mary (and soon to be WIHH :nana and some of the other newbies (and so-so newbies like me!)


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Wow! You practically friends with Tom K. I really respect him. I've seen some of the videos and samples from the books. Beautiful work that man does. He's a rug genius!
Rugs are one thing on my list too. My first rugs were twining, which led me to weaving and the first loom I got was a weavers delight (rescued). Haven't warped it yet. I'm ashamed. It's been a year too. But I learned a _whole lot_ in this year about weaving in general and I wouldn't trade it for all the rugs in the world. 

Yeah Peggy is a one-in-a-million. She worked with Jim Aherns from AVL. In fact she has his warping reel. She's heavily into 'art' weaving now - mainly silk. But she's done it all. Her tips are very useful. Same with Laura Fry and Eva Stossel. 

I spent a *lot* of time on handweaving.net and the online digital archive. What a wealth of information and drafts! I think the NET has opened the door to learning the craft of weaving that was closed in decades past. Between youtube and the above two sites, if you can't learn the basics of weaving maybe you shouldn't ;-)

Nice idea about the weaving thread. I've had to hunt around for tips and solutions on my own. Weavolution and weaving today provide answers but HT is like family!
I think there are about 8 of us and growing slowly. There is a thread on Wheels and Looms on CL across the country. That's been interesting too. 

Maybe a weaving 101 thread is a good idea. I'm certainly no teacher, but I'm tickled to death to be able to share what I've found so far, and always looking for new information. 

This thread was a gas! You could feel the excitement when Lexi got that beautiful loom. It was really fun to watch it all come together for her!


----------

